# CAL 31 - Catalina 30 - Irwin 30 - Pearson 30



## slimqs (Mar 4, 2003)

Hello I was just wondering if anyone out there has a CAL 31, Catalina 30, Irwin 30, or a Pearson 30. What is your thoughts on these four boats for cruising bahamas area. What advantages or disadvantages might they have? Thank you


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

For starters, the Catalina offers at least twice the space below and on deck as the Pearson, with lots of storage. Catalinas may not be as well put together as the Pearson, but a newer Catalina might be in equivalent condition to an older Pearson. The smaller boat will be easier to get off the sandbars you''ll run on to, and will likely be cheaper. You have to decide what you''re looking for.


----------



## slimqs (Mar 4, 2003)

The boat will be for liveaboard and I plan to spend only 30k so they will all have to be mid 80''s boats. Thanks for your input


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I love the Cal 31 in every respect. My ONLY issue would be the cockpit. It is very small. As roomy as most 34''s below. For liveaboard, you would be fine. Just can''t have 4-5 in cockpit comfortably. They sail great as well, if that is of importance. I would then go Pearson 303 next...

Good luck
Matt


----------



## chuck711 (Dec 25, 2002)

I have a 33'' Cal 1988. Just bought last December. I removed the stern rail and for $150 had stern rail seats added. The cushions which bolted onto the rail was another $100. Gave me lots of room and is
very comfortable. Cal is a great boat!


----------



## vwell (Jul 13, 2007)

*Stern Seats for Cal?*

Chuck711, you say you removed your stern rail and put stern seats in. How did you do that and how did it turn out? I've got a Cal 31 I really like, but the cockpit does get cramped. If I could do that for $150 I think I probably would.

Ron


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

slimqs said:


> The boat will be for liveaboard and I plan to spend only 30k so they will all have to be mid 80''s boats. Thanks for your input


If you're going to be living aboard, I'd definitely go with the Catalina. It's big everywhere -- cockpit, below, on deck. Mid-1980s you can get a good one for $25,000.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

You guys do realize this thread is almost 5 years old, don't you? But in case the OP is still looking, there's been a family of three living onboard for 15 years, currently on a Catalina 30 at my dock. They absolutely love their boat and I have to admit, it is a huge 30 footer.

They were full time liveaboards before buying a house this year, even through some harsh NE winters - teenage daughter was born on their last boat, which was much smaller. I spoke with the dad last weekend - said the girls and he are going through some serious boat withdrawal and will continue to spend lots of time aboard all winter. I suspect they will end up renting the house out.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TB-

It's only four-and-a-half years old... 

VWELL-

Please check the dates of threads before replying and please don't revive dead threads.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

make up your mind willya? y'all piss and moan when we keep the solar stik thing alive, and now ya piss and moan when an old thread is brought back to life, you can't have it both ways!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The solar stik thread is the exception to the rule... I thought you knew that CP... every rule has to have one...


----------



## vwell (Jul 13, 2007)

*Oops*

My bad...pissing and moaning notwithstanding. I'll remember to check next time.


----------



## JaimesBeam (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Oops*

I don't understand the problem with reviving old threads? Surely it's better to have one topic on an issue then two or three or four or five? When you read the forum, doesn't it give you all the new posts to read, regardless of where they are

Jim


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Jim, people like to complain. It certainly seems not worth getting wrapped around the mast over.

The only "problem" I see is when someone today posts a question (implying that an answer is expected) from an OP who posted 15 years ago. It has happened. 

Otherwise, I agree with you. I won't point out that you replied to a 9-year old complaint.


----------

